# Can we please discuss something fun?



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sorry but this site is getting too grim. People just seem to want to post when something is going wrong with the marraige. I don't want to belittle anybodies problems, but I think we need to make an effort to discuss something well... fun sexy ... whatever, just so that people can come browse the forum and find something that makes them smile, instead of slittling their wrists.

I've tried starting a few light hearted threads but people just seem to want to wallow in misery...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

well i dont think the people on here want to wallow in misery. they come here b/c they dont want to wallow in misery. they have a lot of pain and they come here for answers to alleviate their pain.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes we do, and sometimes we talk about the successes we have had. But truthfully most people find the site when things are grim. 

draconis


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

ljtseng said:


> well i dont think the people on here want to wallow in misery. they come here b/c they dont want to wallow in misery. they have a lot of pain and they come here for answers to alleviate their pain.


But is that the function of this forum? to act like a version of religion with people only turning to it when everythings has gone tits up?

If people don't feel encouraged to talk about simple everyday good things that happen in marraige who's going to be around to listen to everybody whinging?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

well i think its like drac said, sometimes there are really encouraging stories on here and every day successes. 

i think its great, though, that you want to start a thread on the every day good things that happen. Maybe if you put it in the general relationship discussion, and not the sex one, you might get more responses. just a thought.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I will endulge you. My wife has a tough time talking about sex. I have been encouraging her to look at others just for fun. She has been slowly opening up. 

So, today I was at the gym before work. I was text messaging her and told her how my workout was. There was a fella next to me that my wife would have died to see naked. So I told her about this fella. The lucky bastard was hung like a horse! I told her, and she says "I think I would be scared if I saw that thing"!


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

ljtseng said:


> well i think its like drac said, sometimes there are really encouraging stories on here and every day successes.
> 
> i think its great, though, that you want to start a thread on the every day good things that happen. Maybe if you put it in the general relationship discussion, and not the sex one, you might get more responses. just a thought.


Sex is just something I enjoy talkind about and I just assoicate it with fun . I like taking advantage of the net to have discussions you can't in real life, and sex is a prime canditate.

Marraige shouldn't be a struggle just so long as you keep on top on it and don't let small things become big things. I just don't feel any interest in participating in the myriad discussions of woe that seem to have taken over the forum


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I just don't feel any interest in participating in the myriad discussions of woe that seem to have taken over the forum


lol...fair enough


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> Sex is just something I enjoy talkind about and I just assoicate it with fun . I like taking advantage of the net to have discussions you can't in real life, and sex is a prime canditate.
> 
> Marraige shouldn't be a struggle just so long as you keep on top on it and don't let small things become big things. I just don't feel any interest in participating in the myriad discussions of woe that seem to have taken over the forum


I have found that if you would like to talk about something fun here, you can't just ask to talk about something fun. You need to make a thread about something fun you would like to talk about.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Dancing Nancie said:


> I have found that if you would like to talk about something fun here, you can't just ask to talk about something fun. You need to make a thread about something fun you would like to talk about.


I've tried that, doesn't seem to work.

It could be me or it could just be the other threads sucking people's will to live.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The 'fun' posts get buried in the deluge of woe posts. Perhaps if we could 'sticky' an upbeat thread that would help some people 'turn their frown, upside down.'

I have no problem recalling being swept up in my wife. We had fun, plenty of fun. Naked fun, too. Do remember, lots of people here want to find their way back to fun - and love. 

Most memorable naked fun involved two pints of strawberries and two cans of whipped cream over the course of three hours on a lazy Sunday afternoon, a long, long, time ago.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah.rslp-

I have read a lot of threads on here and there are some real fun ones. There are also huge laughs buried in amongst the angst. Are you talking about sex, or general fun?

At the moment, there is the "backdoor thread", and this one: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/3591-missionary-vs-other-positions.html I love that one because people really open up, and the thread gets quite horny. 

I don't often participate in these more "recreational" threads, coz I am so busy interfering in everybody else's relationships. I would like to think somebody would do the same for me.

Just having you an the forum makes it more fun 

But if you want to start another raunchy topic, count me in


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Have you read "Social Spot" lately? I think that's where most of us put the crazy stuff so as to not interfere with those in need of advice and encouragement. I was just about to start a thread on "pet peeves" there when I read this post. Feel free to keep starting new lighthearted posts. I think others have responded well. You keep us on our toes!!


I have and they all seem to die a death after a handful of responses, I'm in a sulk now


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

Well we can always talk about the Steelers!!!!! lol

Well I seem to be happy in my marriage now..>Steelers won!!!!!!!! YEA!!!!!!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

American Arrogance said:


> Well I seem to be happy in my marriage now


Can you update your thread, we would love to know more.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

what is more fun than sex?


----------



## happygirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Heres a fun fact!!!! March 14th is steak and BJ day!! LOL!!! Valentines day is basically a day for us chicks...so if the guys do a good job on Feb. 14th they get a reward of their very own day! I think its GREAT!! So ladies if you have a great v-day then you should return the love!! Steak and BJ Day they even have cards you can print off!!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's see besides the many sex as you are threads, we have many of our children, what to do for a husband/wife, Several 10+ year marriage success stories, and the odd jokes. The music thread we had awhile back and the chain game we have now. There is plenty you have to look for them but you can always throw stuff out there too.

draconis


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Oke, I take it from this post things have been on the upswing?! You sound upbeat!:smthumbup:


off and on mommy, i'm more confused than ever. but it is still fun to talk about


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

American Arrogance said:


> Well we can always talk about the Steelers!!!!! lol
> 
> Well I seem to be happy in my marriage now..>Steelers won!!!!!!!! YEA!!!!!!


:rofl: go steelers :rofl:


----------

